# Undercoating Question



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

So i have a 97 f150 that i did the body work on and undercoated the floor/bed pan with asphalt undercoating. I did not do the frame. The frame has surface rust on it. Would it be a good idea to oil spray whole truck?

Also some family members have a 03 honda crv and he want it oil undercoated. We cant have is drip and some thing that wont multiply the rust(no body rust just small amout of surface on frame) Also a 2010 dodge caravan, i hurd it cant be undercoated? something to do with the wires.... i dont know. lol

SO i saw a add in canadian tire about cheap undercoatings, they good or bad? any one have any good places to check out thats cheap and wont leak?

Thanks


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Fluid film as undercoat. Works great.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I was under the impression that undercoating prevented the metal from breathing, hence no drying if wet, and causes it to rust prematurely from behind the undercoating.


What say ye ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

That is true rubber will not dry


----------



## bleachcola (Oct 10, 2012)

I use por15 on all my vehicle's underbodies. does not need perfect prep and the stuff dries hard as a rock, its popular for farm tractors and trailers. good for frame restorations too. after that fluid film protects everything else that you couldn't paint por15.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I would love to fluid film them. I love fluid film. I go crazy with that stuff. But i just want to bring the vehicals in and get it oil sprayed. 
I rubberized/ ashfalted the pans just to protech them. just from salt and gravel flying.

So just to spray over a small amount of rust wont hurt it? not rubber or anything, just oil spray.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lucfw;1499576 said:


> I would love to fluid film them. I love fluid film. I go crazy with that stuff. But i just want to bring the vehicals in and get it oil sprayed.
> I rubberized/ ashfalted the pans just to protech them. just from salt and gravel flying.
> 
> So just to spray over a small amount of rust wont hurt it? not rubber or anything, just oil spray.


I get mmine Krowned twice a year. It drips for a couple of days but is environmentally friendly. Approx $100 per app. They spray inside doors,rockers etc
They are everywhere....

Krown Lindsay
27 Lindsay St. S. 
Lindsay, Ontario, K9V 2L9

Phone: 705-324-8472


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I could show you 2 Chevy 4X4 trucks that have been oil sprayed since new. One is a 1977 plow truck. The other is a 1987 daily driver. Both are like brand new underneath. No body rust either. Steve owns the 87. I tell him I hate him every-time I see his truck. I have been through 3 trucks since he bought his.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1499609 said:


> I get mmine Krowned twice a year. It drips for a couple of days but is environmentally friendly. Approx $100 per app. They spray inside doors,rockers etc
> They are everywhere....
> 
> Krown Lindsay
> ...


I was talking to a guy i work with and he used to work there. I asked a lot of questions and it seems like that will be my best bet. He said it will stop the rust and even repair it, not back to full but as a preventitive measure.
Thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fluid Film rules


----------

